# Identify my grasses please



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I was sold this as Echinodorus tenellus. It seems to me to be growing much to big to be tennellus. In the picture its growing next to something given to me as Echinodorus tenellus "micro". I know thats not very scientific but can you guys help me identify this plant.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The bigger one is very likely _Echinodorus bolivianus_. The small one looks like hairgrass, _Eleocharis_.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Not the _Eleocharis parvula_. I wanted to know what type of tenellus that is in the back. Thanks for the idea on the bigger Echinodorus. That might be it.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

it may also be Echinodorus angustifolius, but it looks big to be that as well....


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

The emersed Echinodorus bolivianus pictures I found online had fatter leaves. The emersed plant I had never flowered. Instead they turned into runners.

I actually thought it might be angustifolius. It looked just like this guy. A01

I thought I would ask because I can't be the only one with this plant. It had the Florida nursery stick thingy that labeled it tenellus.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

> I wanted to know what type of tenellus that is in the back.


I see it now. You do have _E. tenellus_ in the back. It blended in with the _Eleocharis_ in the front. The bigger one might be _E. angustifolius_. Its leaves look a little more narrow than the leaves of my _E. bolivianus_, but I also have _E. angustifolius_ that I got from Cavan, and your plant's leaves look more narrow than my angustifolius' leaves do also.

Your emersed specimen seems to be growing the same kind of leaves as it does when it is submersed. The new growth also looks a bit pale, as though it has iron deficiency. The leaves might look more like those in your linked picture if the air were less humid. I notice that one of the older leaves of your emersed specimen looks broader and more like the leaves I get in _E. bolivianus_.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Is there anyway I can know for sure what species it is. I would like to sell or give away some of this to fellow club members but I would like a name to put with it. 

The plant you see emersed melted and only a small plantlet is growing back so I probably wouldn't have a flower for quite a while even if i could get it to flower...


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It looks like E. angustifolius to me too. There is a similar but somewhat smaller plant of uncertain identity. I'd have a better idea if I had one in front of me. Send me a PM. 

I applaud your efforts to properly identify the plant before spreading it around.


----------

